# Defi VSD Wiring



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm looking to get a Defi HUD but the wiring calls for a splicing into the speed signal going to the ECU or wherever. Does the B12 (E16S) have a speed signal going to the ECU or am I S.O.L.?

Here's the wiring diagram:











-Thanks in Advance.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yep it does, I'd have to do some diggign to find my FSM to tell you which wire at the ECU or cluster but i think you can tell which wire it is by looking carefully at the back of the cluster or maybe i had it taken apart when i saw it, i don't remember. but the sentra does have a speed sensor, it's built into the speedo.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> yep it does, I'd have to do some diggign to find my FSM to tell you which wire at the ECU or cluster but i think you can tell which wire it is by looking carefully at the back of the cluster or maybe i had it taken apart when i saw it, i don't remember. but the sentra does have a speed sensor, it's built into the speedo.


Thanks bro, I'll look in the Haynes and do some digging. This Defi VSD is pretty dope, they have one that let's you toogle different meters too.


----------

